# Taurus Judge or Springfield XD 40



## Specknreds (Dec 26, 2008)

Which one would you choose? A Taurus Judge or a Springfield XD 40?????

Judge: shoots 410ga. and 45LC, 4" barrel, 5 shot
Pro's: Stainless for the boat, versatile ammo and uses, 45LC cowboy action is cheeper to plink, 
ultimate survival weapon, and it's bad AS^$%%
Con's: very short range gun

Springfield XD 40:
Pro's: Always wanted one
Con's: not stainless

If anyone has any info on the Judge, please tell me what you know.


----------



## Jim (Dec 26, 2008)

I like the fact that the springfield has available ammo everywhere.

I am not a fan of Revolvers with hammers. They make one like that without a hammer?


----------



## Specknreds (Dec 26, 2008)

Jim said:


> I like the fact that the springfield has available ammo everywhere.
> 
> I am not a fan of Revolvers with hammers. They make one like that without a hammer?




No, they do not make it without a hammer. It's double action.
I guess that i'm looking at the practical uses between the two. I like that I can shoot 410 shotgun 
and 45LC and something for the truck, boat, and something somewhat saltwater resistant.

https://www.taurususa.com/video/taurus-theJudge-video.cfm


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm a revovler man, for personal protection

I had too many automatics jamb on me and friends, this included a para-ordance 1911 LDA so I just plink with them. Don't get me wrong I'm not putting them down, they are some fine guns there but I will not trust them for my life or love ones.

The Judge will soon be my next buy for me  they have released the 3 inch chamber one now and sweet they are, Buckshot can spread about a foot to 1.5 feet apart. .45 colt shoots 3-4 inch groups at 50 feet, so reasonably accurate for short barreled gun. so for protection it will be a serious gun with three 000 3inch 410 shots in the chamber and backed up by 2 45 L-colt right behind :shock: 

That "little .410" round in OOO Buckshot (3 balls) is roughly equivalent to Three rounds of 9mm - simultaneously delivered, there's no doubt that three .360 caliber balls delivered simultaneously packs a serious hurt  

serious home/personal protector, you won't want to touch a Charter Bulldog 44 after the Judge


Heres a good
AMMO List for the Judge: 

45 Colt 250 Gr. LFN Winchester Nickel John Wayne's 
45 Colt 200 Gr. RNFP ULTRAMAX 
45 Colt 250 Gr. RNL A-MERC 
45 Colt 235 Gr. RNFP GEOX Black Dawge's Black Powder 
45 Colt 225 Gr. Winchester SilverTip Hollow Points Super X 

.410 HighBrass 7 1/2 Shot Winchester Super X HS 
.410 HighBrass 6 Shot Winchester Super X HS 
.410 HighBrass 4 Shot Winchester Super X HS 
.410 HighBrass OOO BuckShot (3 Balls) Winchester Super X HS 
.410 HighBrass Rifled SLUG Hollow Points Winchester Super X HS


----------



## KMixson (Dec 27, 2008)

I like a revolver over an automatic any day. I do like the Springfield but for a more user friendly and trustworthy gun I would have to pick the Taurus Judge.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 27, 2008)

Specknreds said:


> Con's: very short range gun



Unless it was going to be a dedicated car/truck or snake gun, this alone puts the Judge at the bottom of my list and in the "cool gimmick" category. They are designed to be extremely short range weapons with either the .410 or the .45 ammo, ruling out plinking unless you just like to burn $. I read a report on them sometime back that said the .410 pattern was only usefull under 15 feet, if I am remembering correctly. It may have been less than that. The useable accuracy with .45 lc wasn't much more than that.


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 27, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> Specknreds said:
> 
> 
> > Con's: very short range gun
> ...




yep its a self defence gun, not a plinker, most self defence reactions are with in 7 yards. but try not to let them get that close [-X :lol:


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 27, 2008)

Both are sweet guns. I have been looking at the Judge for a long time, but I just can't see the practicality of it for me personally, I still want one though 8) Those XD's are really nice guns, it all boils down to what you think will fit your needs best.


----------



## Specknreds (Dec 28, 2008)

The gun will stay in my boat or truck. I'm realy concerned about rust and yes I clean all of them regularly. It will be in a watertight case and in the cabin of my boat. Another use is we have been catching some extremely large Makos (300lbs +) and would like to keep one every now and then to eat. The only way to safely land one is to shoot it or use a bang stick.

A lot of the reviews on the XD has said that they develope rust pretty easily. 

The ONLY hesitation on the Judge is it's short range.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 29, 2008)

i just took my concealed handguns class, and the teacher braught one of the new springfield 40cal. its sweet. ill be buying one for my bday in march. you wouldnt be dissapointed with it. as far as rusting and what not, if its in a case and you keep'r oil'd you shouldnt have a problem

im alittle bia's too. i dont like revolvers that much. ive shot as many dud bullets out of revolvers as ive had bullets jam in a semi auto

eather or, both guns are sweet. the thaught of a 410 slug out of a handgun just makes me smile :mrgreen:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 29, 2008)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> the thaught of a 410 slug out of a handgun just makes me smile :mrgreen:



You do realize that the .44 mag is both bigger and a heck of a lot more powerful, right? :wink:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 29, 2008)

> You do realize that the .44 mag is both bigger and a heck of a lot more powerful, right?



i do now =D> . never been around one. that pistol has got to have one hell of a kick


----------



## Jim (Dec 29, 2008)

44 magnums rule!

Anyone ever shoot a Desert Eagle 50 Cal? That is a nice gun to shoot at the range. It makes everyone stop and look over and say what in the world is that. :mrgreen:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 29, 2008)

Never shot a .50 DE but I have what you might call a collection of .44 mags. 8)


----------



## hcsdchief (Dec 30, 2008)

I had one of the first springfield xd's that came out, the only problem i had was surface rust. I guess it was the coating that they used or the oil in my skin, but it didn't matter how much I oiled it, it would always accumulate surface rust. I have since had two glocks and have not had any problems like that. my glock .40 has seen alot of rain and I still have not had any problems with surface rust. The xd is a good shooting gun, but everytime i turned around I had to clean and oil the surface.
The taurus does look like a great home defense gun. I have a .38 ultra light Taurus that I carry on my ankle and it is a good shooting, reliable little gun. But that's just my two cents. Also, springfield my have changed their outer coating on the xd, and surface rust may not be a problem anymore.


----------



## Specknreds (Dec 30, 2008)

After spending countless hours reading reviews and watching videos, I will be getting a 
Taurus Judge, just not right know. I'm going with the Springfield XD 40, 4 Inch, Olive Drab, 
V10, Ported, 12rd Mags. Academy has them on sale for $498 which includes a gun lock, double 
clip holder, case, cleaning kit, holster, and a clip loader.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 30, 2008)

You may want to check out the XD-M, because Springfield gives you two clips and a clip holder when you buy a XD-M. My dad said he thinks the offer ends Jan 8th or 9th. You just fill out a form on the website. Pretty sweet deal if you ask me, my pop has 4 clips just for buying the gun. The XD-M is a little more money, but has a match grade barrel and some other stuff. Just a heads up. Good luck with you new gun.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 31, 2008)

i apoligize, it was the xd-m that i was shooting at the gun class. the teach said it was 600, came with 2 clips, 2 different style holders, and a quick loader plus the case and that junk

lets see some pics of that thing when you get'r in. im jelious


----------

